# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  30 марта во Дворце Спорта Apocalyptica

## Danakate

Билеты от 150 грн до 400 грн

----------


## Anathema

Ох, по таким ценам обрыганцев будет тьма. Меня терзают смутные сомнения... может это какой-то 157 состав Апокалиптики (по аналогии с Ласковым Маем) =)

----------


## Mephisto

Ненене Дэвид Блэйн...они )

----------


## Anathema

> Ненене Дэвид Блэйн...они )


 Меф, а что говорят, с фотиком пропускать будут или ?

----------


## Mephisto

Хз еще ) кстати первые 5 рядов - какбе VIP-зона - 800 грн.

Беледы уже можно брать в кассе ДС и ЦТК

150, 220, 320, 400...800

----------


## Anathema

какие 5 рядов? как они будут  их отгораживать? =)
а за стописят я подумаю, если с фотиком можно =)

----------


## Mephisto

> какие 5 рядов? как они будут  их отгораживать? =)
> а за стописят я подумаю, если с фотиком можно =)


 Ну как как...как обычно стальными ограждениями и эти VIP-ы грят сидячие ) то бишь типа шоб с комфортом. Правда за такую цену там еще девочки должны в мини-юбках бегать и коньяк с сигарами бесплатно раздавать.

----------


## Gonzo

Ой, эти портеры... Я плачу каждый раз, когда вижу списаные школьные стульчики... А на Машине времени Жванецкий и Черняк сидели на них, вот они прозрели с этих ВиАйПи "кресел". На рэйнбоу Джо Линн Тернер вообще понять не мог, что за могильник между ними и зрителями... Пипец какой-то, а не одесское ноу хау. Но все равно опять пойду фанатеть, хоть и снова придется стоять между Апокалиптикой и кладбищем живых мертвецов...

----------


## Тетя Люся

Да конечно)
владельцы дворца спорта не перестают "радовать" своими ноу-хау
если и платить 800 гривен за билет так извините..
обеспечить нормальное посадочное место бутылку сока и пачку чипсов не так-то трудно, правда?(если не ошибаюсь на многих фестах электронной и прочей музыки делают именно так)
обычно в ДС самые дорогие билеты это БОКОВЫЕ сидячие возле сцены...

----------


## Михалыч$

Какова вероятность что могут отменить?

----------


## Anathema

тридцать три

----------


## TechnoIndigo

аж не верится,что Апокалиптика посетит Одессу+) меня терзают смутные сомнения...

----------


## Тетя Люся

Поживём-увидим)
давно хотела увидеть этих ребят....

----------


## erzya

Люди кого терзают сомнения зайдите на оф. сайт и посмотрите. Это таки да они

----------


## Valka

Кто знает программу?

----------


## IfGeNiY

продам один билет
за 150 грн
увы,не получится пойти

----------


## Miss_K

О_О ого
что они тут забыли?))) мало верится что это настоящая Апокалиптика будет)

----------


## Seemann

> О_О ого
> что они тут забыли?))) мало верится что это настоящая Апокалиптика будет)


 Не верится в другое...Что многие нормальные банды обходят стороной наш город...Продвинутый и европейский.

----------


## Anthea

> О_О ого
> что они тут забыли?))) мало верится что это настоящая Апокалиптика будет)


 На их официальном сайте написано про концерт в Одессе. Так что думаю все же они будут. Правда в наш дворец спорта не охота идти

----------


## Miss_K

а что с нашим дворцом спорта?) я там никогда не была

----------


## Danakate

сарай сараем

----------


## Mephisto

> О_О ого
> что они тут забыли?))) мало верится что это настоящая Апокалиптика будет)


 А почему бы и нет? Уж после Motorhead не приехать Апокалиптике грех. А если вы именно про Одессу, то они едут туром по 4-м городам Украины - так всем выгоднее и организатором и фанам и группе. Не вижу ни 1 причины усомнится в реальности происходящего.




> Не верится в другое...Что многие нормальные банды обходят стороной наш город...Продвинутый и европейский.


 Это какие например? )

----------


## Anathema

> Это какие например? )


 Кредл оф Филс! *тут очень готичный смайл Дани*

----------


## Mephisto

Та кому он нужен то ) он в Киеве худо-бедно собрал )

----------


## Valka

.... у нас не так много метолистов как кажется...

----------


## Anthea

металлистов у нас достаточно, просто Cradle of filth достаточно специфическая группа, поэтому и спрос меньше. А на Apocalyptica думаю много народа пойдет разношерстного, их произведения даже на свадьбах играют, а the path на телевидении чуть ли не в каждой передаче )))

----------


## Seemann

> Это какие например? )


 Например, Paradise Lost, который был в Киеве, но не был в Одессе.
Хоть и концерт был по сути не очень)

Rammstein были в Киеве, а в Одессе не нет, но и фиг с ними, ибо уже шлак гонят=)

----------


## Anathema

> Та кому он нужен то ) он в Киеве худо-бедно собрал )


 Как кому, а как же йя? Т_Т

----------


## Miss_K

а я верю что когда-нибудь Линкин Парк приедут в Одессу. или хотя бы в Киев. до того, как я состарюсь и умру

----------


## Valka

> а я верю что когда-нибудь Линкин Парк приедут в Одессу. или хотя бы в Киев. до того, как я состарюсь и умру


 примерно как я хотела бы послушать Металику и Dimmu Borgir

----------


## Miss_K

> примерно как я хотела бы послушать Металику и Dimmu Borgir


 а Металлика вроде приезжали недавно, не помню точно куда

----------


## kaunis

Жаль, что выступление пройдет во Дворце, а не в Филармонии... *мечтательно* там такой хороший звук...

----------


## Valka

> а Металлика вроде приезжали недавно, не помню точно куда


 В Киеве была...

----------


## Valka

> Жаль, что выступление пройдет во Дворце, а не в Филармонии... *мечтательно* там такой хороший звук...


 Вы знаете, конечно, в филармонии было бы гораздо лучше, но, когда я была во дворце на Диперпл, ожидала гомно, а осталась очень довольна. Лучше во дворце, чем нигде :smileflag: .

----------


## Seemann

Как думаете, до какого числа нужно брать билеты, чтобы не остаться без него или не остались самые дорогие, к примеру?  Просто не часто на такие мероприятия хожу.

----------


## Miss_K

уже надо брать

----------


## kyberot

А я почти месяц назад взял билет и доволен, только компании пока нет.

----------


## Mephisto

> Например, Paradise Lost, который был в Киеве, но не был в Одессе.


 А стоило бы? ) Я вот очень сомневаюсь в рентабельности сего мероприятия.

Цена билета кстати в фан-зону уже не 150, а 170 грн....как с другими зонами не знаю.




> Жаль, что выступление пройдет во Дворце, а не в Филармонии... *мечтательно* там такой хороший звук...


 В Филармонии между прочим тоже акустика не ахти, там все от звукорежиссера зависит.

----------


## Gwenny

Да уж, пора бы обилетиться

----------


## CatDog

> их произведения даже на свадьбах играют, а the path на телевидении чуть ли не в каждой передаче )))


  А кто-то и тексты пишет под музыку... 

__смотреть на весь экран с субтитрами__

----------


## Old Nick

> Вы знаете, конечно, в филармонии было бы гораздо лучше, но, когда я была во дворце на Диперпл, ожидала гомно, а осталась очень довольна. Лучше во дворце, чем нигде.


 Мда.. Ян Пейс тогда отстучал на славу.

----------


## Stepanova

Осип Мандельштам, видимо, тоже прикупил бы билетиков =) 

Густота виолончельного тембра лучше всего приспособлена для передачи ожидания и мучительного нетерпения. В мире не существует силы, которая могла бы ускорить движение меда, текущего из наклоненной склянки. Поэтому виолончель могла сложиться и оформиться только тогда, когда европейский анализ времени достиг достаточных успехов, когда были преодолены бездумные солнечные часы и бывший наблюдатель теневой палочки, передвигающейся по римским цифрам на песке, превратился в страстного соучастника дифференциальной муки и в страстотерпца бесконечно малых. Виолончель задерживает звук, как бы она ни спешила. Спросите у Брамса — он это знает. Спросите у Данте — он это слышал. (с)

----------


## mad_pank

> О_О ого
> что они тут забыли?))) мало верится что это настоящая Апокалиптика будет)


 ну чего же так? всё таки дип перпл и назэрет как минимум были настоящими, я ведь там был)))

----------


## Mephisto

И UDO был более чем настоящий )

----------


## Miss_K

ладно, верю)
но скорее всего уеду в последних числах марта и не смогу попасть на концерт =(

----------


## morgoth

Apocalyptica Раздел Tour. Вроде все точно.

----------


## Spectre

Боюсь что после Раммштайна концерт Апокалиптики будет для меня аля Егор Летов в ДК Политеха по всем составляющим...

Но пойду, не очень их люблю, а посмотреть интересно, нечасто к нам известные группы приезжают.

----------


## Gwenny

А я уже с честно выигранными на радио билетами. Буду получать двойное удовольствие от концерта
Еще бы автограф взять и сфоткаться на память

----------


## Anathema

А известно уже, будут разворачивать назад с зеркалками или не?

----------


## Lloyd

Не,все же хорошо,что не в Филармонии,а во Дворце Спорта)))

----------


## Spectre

> А известно уже, будут разворачивать назад с зеркалками или не?


 Конечно будут, откуда ваще такие вопросы  :smileflag:

----------


## Anathema

> Конечно будут, откуда ваще такие вопросы


 Оттуда.
На Соулфлай я, к примеру,  спокойно прошла с фотиком.

----------


## Spectre

> Оттуда.
> На Саулфлай я, к примеру,  спокойно прошла с фотиком.


 То что вы прошли не значит что было можно. У любой более-менее приличной группы, требования обычно на фото+видео - 3 песни. Непрофессиональной аппаратурой - сколько угодно.
Я вот не понимаю, зачем из толпы делать фотки с руками, головами и пр., лучше посмотреть концерт)) Мыльницу возьмите с собой и не парьтесь.
А охране проще не пускать всех с большими объективами. Так что тут как повезет.

----------


## Valka

> Я вот не понимаю, зачем из толпы делать фотки с руками, головами и пр., лучше посмотреть концерт))


 хорошо сказано...

----------


## Anathema

> То что вы прошли не значит что было можно. У любой более-менее приличной группы, требования обычно на фото+видео - 3 песни. Непрофессиональной аппаратурой - сколько угодно.
> Я вот не понимаю, зачем из толпы делать фотки с руками, головами и пр., лучше посмотреть концерт)) Мыльницу возьмите с собой и не парьтесь.
> А охране проще не пускать всех с большими объективами. Так что тут как повезет.


 Как раз с мыльницей и получаются фотки с руками и головами . Даже в нашем г***ом Дворце Спорта можно сделать вполне терпимые фотки, был бы объектив нормальный ну и место выбрать удачное. А, к слову, когда на тот же Соулфлай шли, на вопрос что за рюкзак я ответила - фотоаппаратура, так что ... раз на раз, как говорится

----------


## Lloyd

> Как раз с мыльницей и получаются фотки с руками и головами . Даже в нашем г***ом Дворце Спорта можно сделать вполне терпимые фотки, был бы объектив нормальный ну и место выбрать удачное. А, к слову, когда на тот же Соулфлай шли, на вопрос что за рюкзак я ответила - фотоаппаратура, так что ... раз на раз, как говорится


 И что,если не пропустят,домой рулить со своей зеркалкой вместо концерта?

----------


## Spectre

> Как раз с мыльницей и получаются фотки с руками и головами . Даже в нашем г***ом Дворце Спорта можно сделать вполне терпимые фотки, был бы объектив нормальный ну и место выбрать удачное. А, к слову, когда на тот же Соулфлай шли, на вопрос что за рюкзак я ответила - фотоаппаратура, так что ... раз на раз, как говорится


 А зачем? Я вот делаю обычно пару фоток для того чтоб вспомнить что был просто на этом концерте. 

Хорошие фото можно посмотреть в интернете. 

Ну не знаю, это надо фанатом фотографии быть. На концерте ж музыку обычно слушают.

----------


## Anathema

> И что,если не пропустят,домой рулить со своей зеркалкой вместо концерта?


 Так вот дабы избежать подобного я и поинтересовалась..

----------


## Anathema

> А зачем? Я вот делаю обычно пару фоток для того чтоб вспомнить что был просто на этом концерте. 
> Хорошие фото можно посмотреть в интернете. 
> Ну не знаю, это надо фанатом фотографии быть. На концерте ж музыку обычно слушают.


 Ну ты судишь исходя из своих предпочтений, я исходя из своих, о чем спор ? Может я именно тот фанат фотографии, ага.

----------


## Mephisto

> Я вот не понимаю, зачем из толпы делать фотки с руками, головами и пр., лучше посмотреть концерт)) Мыльницу возьмите с собой и не парьтесь.


 


> Как раз с мыльницей и получаются фотки с руками и головами .


 Я на МХМ и с мыльницей неплохо снимал и без рук-голов ) еще и от фотографа зависит )

----------


## Михалыч$

Зависит от того кем идешь на концерт, фанатом группы или фотографом.

----------


## Anathema

> Я на МХМ и с мыльницей неплохо снимал и без рук-голов ) еще и от фотографа зависит )


 Меф, у меня рост метр с кепкой =) даже вытянув руки вверх и подпрыгнув я достаю где-то до середины спины впередистоящим =)))

----------


## Mephisto

Угу...кстати я твой мэтр с кэпкой давно не видел =)

----------


## Anathema

> Угу...кстати я твой мэтр с кэпкой давно не видел =)


 Так есть все шансы ж на Апокалиптике =D

----------


## Mephisto

Нетути...я неходячий до конца апреля

----------


## Valka

Ты поломался? С моим метр с половиной все подмышки мои ... Правда подмышки я нюхала последний раз больше года назад...

----------


## Тихоня Мэй

Подарю в хорошие руки входной билет, т.к. один оказался лишним. Есть желающие?

----------


## Anathema

> Нетути...я неходячий до конца апреля


 Сеня, что у тебя там? (с)
 выздоравливай тогда =)

----------


## Mephisto

У меня нога с пластиной на лодыжке )

----------


## Куница

> Подарю в хорошие руки входной билет, т.к. один оказался лишним. Есть желающие?


 И за сколько денег подаришь?

----------


## Тихоня Мэй

> И за сколько денег подаришь?


 Хех... "Без-воз-мез-дно. То есть даром" © Эт был мой билет. Но так как я сейчас просто не смогу выстоять весь концерт на ногах, придется сидеть  :smileflag: 
_______________
Билет уже "ушел"  :smileflag:

----------


## [email protected]

аааааааааааа)))))))))))скоро!!!!
ждать осталось совсем немного))

----------


## Тихоня Мэй

> аааааааааааа)))))))))))скоро!!!!
> ждать осталось совсем немного))


 Днепру счастье привалило уже сегодня :smileflag:  Завтра можно будет расспросить тамошних любителей "фиников" о впечатлениях  :smileflag:

----------


## Spectre

Аччот с фростера:




> Apocalyptica в Днепропетровске. Для большинства днепропетровчан данная новость звучала равносильно анонсу высадке инопланетян на крышу Дворца Спорта Метеор. Для тех, кто не в курсе, объясню. Дело в том, что «актуальные» рок-группы мирового масштаба не посещали Днепр уже не то давно, а очень и очень давно. Если не брать в расчёт приезды престарелых Deep Purple, Nazareth, Animals и им подобных некогда популярных групп, то вспомнить, когда в Днепр привозили не гремящих 30 лет назад, а «действующих» рок-звёзд, вообще не представляется возможным. И лишь одесские организаторы рискнули провезти здесь настоящий рок-концерт. Денег не пожалели, и в итоге была выбрана однозначно лучшая рок-площадка города – Метеор. На рекламу так же не пожалели средств, и размещена она была в одних из самых «проходных» точках города. А «растяжка» на Новом мосту вообще никого не могла оставить равнодушным. 
> Итак, полчаса до назначенного начала концерта. И вот тут начинается самое интересное – подобной дисциплинированной живой очереди я не видел не на одном рок-концерте в Украине (о ней вы можете судить по фото). А после безумной давки возле Экспоцентра перед выступлением Раммштайн в Киеве такой порядок вообще выглядел шокирующим. Никто не толкался, не ругался, не лез без очереди – все участники будущего музыкального праздника спокойно стояли и ждали, когда подойдёт их черёд предъявить на входе заветный билет. Следует отметить, что вход работал только один! Чуть позже открыли и второй, при этом никакой толкучки тоже не образовалось – хвост первой очереди дисциплинировано перешёл ко второму входу. Вот уж не знаю, как объяснить данный феномен. Дороговизна билетов, что само собой подразумевает культурную публику? Так на Раммов цены были в разы выше. Специфика музыки Апокалиптики? Но в очереди не было замечено «ботаников» и интеллигентов в шляпах.  Подавляющее большинство пришедших – просто любители качественной рок-музыки в широком её проявлении, а так как уже отмечалось, что Днепр не избалован приездом качественных команд, то очередь, скажу я Вам, образовалась метров на 500. Тем не менее, встав практически в её хвост, уже через 15 минут мы оказались у самого входа, где охрана без всякого хамства обыскала нас, просто похлопав по карманам. В общем, это был первый приятный момент перед концертом. Естественно, я имею в виду, не досмотр, а организованную очередь перед входом.  Вторым же приятным удивлением была такая же организованная работа гардероба. Каждый желающий мог абсолютно бесплатно сдать верхнюю одежду на время концерта.
> Как и ожидалось, никаких делений на зоны предусмотрено не было. Т.е. как всегда на Метеоре каждый мог стоять/сидеть там, где ему вздумается, независимо от того, почём он купил билеты. Неприятным же сюрпризом оказалась задержка начала концерта на 50 минут. Хотя, учитывая, что это первый концерт украинского тура, на это можно с лёгкостью закрыть глаза. Стоящие за нами парень с девушкой постоянно нудили, что «это всё развод и на самом деле никто не приехал, зря только деньги потратили». 
> И вот на часах 19:50, гаснет свет и начинает звучать интро. Аппарат был Зинтековский. Если я не ошибаюсь, то этот же аппарат стоял и на Paradise Lost в ЦКМ НАУ в 2007 году. Вот только площадь зала Метеора никак не сравнить с «ДэКашным» залом НАУ. Поэтому в этот раз звук был не такой плотный как на PL. Но дело не только в площади зала, но и в стиле музыки. У Апокалиптики неплохо звучали барабаны, а вот все остальные инструменты превращались в некую вязкую «кашу». Хотя, объективно говоря, такого достойного звука на Метеоре не было давно. 
> Не являюсь фанатом Апокалиптики, поэтому не могу сказать, хороший ли был сет-лист. Отмечу лишь, что, конечно, были сыграны кавера на песни Сепультуры, и Металлики, а так же две новые композиции с грядущего нового альбома «Седьмая симфония». Моё личное мнение, жаль, что не прозвучали мои любимые Path и Master of Puppets. Хотя я вообще не знаю, играют ли они их сейчас на концертах? Да и шедевр Bittersweet был сыгран в урезанной версии. В целом же атмосфера на концерте стояла отличная. Поддержка зала была на высоте, да и сами музыканты постоянно подбадривали публику, а после нескольких первых песен стали довольно подолгу разговаривать с ней, рассказывая, как им нравится выступать в Украине, и, конечно же, объявляя названия следующих композиций. Курьёзным стал момент, когда во время исполнения одной из тем, ударник хотел форсануть, и подбросил палочку, которую так и не сумел поймать. Благо, наготове была другая. Группа каких-то идиотов даже умудрилась во время одной из песен устроить некое подобие слэма, разбив нос ничего не подозревавшему слушателю, который сразу после этого ретировался. К счастью, это колхозное действо, ничего общее с музыкой не имеющее, прекратилось так же быстро как и началось. 
> Сет оказался довольно коротким – около 1:15. Группа, естественно, вышла на бис и сыграла ещё немного.
> На мой взгляд, концерт удался. Да, не было угара, который свойственен выступлениям металл-банд, но ведь Апокалиптика и не обычная команда, не так ли? По разговорам людей выходивших из зала, было заметно, что они довольны. Лично я увидел и услышал именно то, за чем и приходил - качественную музыку в исполнении профессионалов. 
> 
> *Хочется искренне поблагодарить организаторов – компанию АСА – за отличное настроение и грамотную организацию концерта. Хочется надеется, что это далеко не последняя группа, которую данный организатор привезёт в Днепр. Удачи с оставшимися шоу тура!*

----------


## Lloyd

Прикольный отчетец))

----------


## Тихоня Мэй

Спасибо за отчет! :smileflag:  Надеюсь, у нас пройдет не хуже, ведь организатор один и тот же  :smileflag:  Вот только наш Дворец Спорта...Ну не люблю я его...

----------


## dr.rock

Спасибо за отчет, жду завтрашнего дня с нетерпением !  :smileflag:

----------


## !Катька!

Продам два входных билета на Апокалиптику. 100 грн..писать в личку

----------


## Valuta

Они сегодня ужинали в Люстдорфе где-то в районе 19-20 часов. Я просто в шоке была, когда увидела, что они заходят и проходят за соседний столик. Подумала, что это всё пиво  Чтоб убедиться, даже у официантки переспросила. Хотела автограф попросить, но как-то неудобно было  :smileflag:  Странно, что никто, кроме меня на них даже внимания не обратил.

----------


## Mephisto

Я бы тоже если честно не обратил ) это для фанатов. Я бы даже в лицо не узнал, только если бы флаер с фотами был перед глазами или сказал кто. У нас иностранцы не редко в городе.

----------


## Тихоня Мэй

> Странно, что никто, кроме меня на них даже внимания не обратил.


 А что странного? Это ж не "Тату" какие-нибудь, и не "ВиаГра". Люди, как люди :smileflag:  На них не написано "Эй,мы металл на виолончелях играем!" :smileflag:  Зато они поесть спокойно смогли, значит, отдохнут перед концертом нормально, будут бодренькие и свеженькие :smileflag:

----------


## Spectre

Такой вопрос, нужно узнать точно, пустят ли с более дорогим билетом в фан-зону? Или нужно будет поменять?

----------


## Valuta

> Я бы тоже если честно не обратил ) это для фанатов. Я бы даже в лицо не узнал, только если бы флаер с фотами был перед глазами или сказал кто. У нас иностранцы не редко в городе.


 Я бы тоже не узнала, т.к. не знаю как они выглядят. Просто логически - рокеры, вечер перед концертом, говорят на инглише.  :smileflag:

----------


## Olesya

И я сегодня иду на концертик ))

----------


## [email protected]

> Они сегодня ужинали в Люстдорфе где-то в районе 19-20 часов. Я просто в шоке была, когда увидела, что они заходят и проходят за соседний столик. Подумала, что это всё пиво  Чтоб убедиться, даже у официантки переспросила. Хотела автограф попросить, но как-то неудобно было  Странно, что никто, кроме меня на них даже внимания не обратил.


 ух..вам повезло...чтож  вы автограф не взяли??наверно они были еще в боулинге "Папашон" там он как раз рядом... :smileflag: я бы еще сфоткаться попросилась с ними))

----------


## Miss_K

дети мои, порадуйте старушку, отпишитесь тута после концерта :l_teddy:

----------


## Valuta

> ух..вам повезло...чтож  вы автограф не взяли??наверно они были еще в боулинге "Папашон" там он как раз рядом...я бы еще сфоткаться попросилась с ними))


 Ну как-то неудобно подходить, когда люди сидят ужинают. Тем более, я не являюсь ярым поклонником их творчества.  :smileflag:

----------


## Spectre

> Ну как-то неудобно подходить, когда люди сидят ужинают. Тем более, я не являюсь ярым поклонником их творчества.


 Подошла бы к ним со своим домашним контрабасом, попросила автограф)))

----------


## Valka

> дети мои, порадуйте старушку, отпишитесь тута после концерта


 в 22 старушка? :smileflag:

----------


## Mitille

нуждаюсь в 2х билетах!!! Ни у кого нет?

----------


## Arina

> И я сегодня иду на концертик ))


 да-да, это ж такая кузявая прелесть - барабанчик и скрипочки
черт, я забыла дома стразы...

----------


## Anathema

> да-да, это ж такая кузявая прелесть - барабанчик и скрипочки
> черт, я забыла дома стразы...


 Наверно фанатка Кадышевой? =D

----------


## Arina

> Наверно фанатка Кадышевой? =D


 н-да, эти еще забавнее, могут прийти с бубном и медведЯми :smileflag: 

Вишь как оно, хорошая музыка объединяет немыслимое :smileflag:

----------


## ATh

Да уж, банда отожгла по-полной! ) Шел на концерт без особой надежды, более того не шибко нравится их творчество. Но оказался очень впечатлен, что уж сказать - профессионалы своего дела и настоящие шоу-мены. Да и звук очень порадовал, что редко случается во дворце спорта ))
В общем музыкантам БРАВО, подарили заряд энергии на неделю вперед!

----------


## dr.rock

Концерт был супер! А кто вокалист? Очень достойный вокал!  :smileflag:

----------


## Тихоня Мэй

> Да уж, банда отожгла по-полной!


 Пааво скакал по сцене, аки молодой джейран  :smileflag: Я уже молчу про то, что он с виолончелью вытворял!

----------


## Stasiko

Концерт был просто супер, уверен все получили массу удовольствия. Звук на удивление порадовал - в общем слов нет, одни эмоции, очень позитивный заряд.

Буду ждать следующего турне.

----------


## katkus

Тайп Джонсон из группы Ленинград Ковбойз - вокалистом у них сегодня был))) мммм..! ребятаменя покорили- молодцы!

----------


## Тихоня Мэй

> Концерт был супер! А кто вокалист? Очень достойный вокал!


 Его ж  Эйкка представлял - Тайп Джонсон. Он с ними и в прошлом году в России был.

----------


## ATh

Меня огорчил только полупустой зал.. Многие думают, что тяжелые группы первой величины просто не хотят к нам ехать, но на самом деле все зависит от организаторов. Чтобы отбивать немаленькие гонорары музыкантов нужен аншлаг и именно от нашей активности зависит будут ли привозить подобных исполнителей. Так что давайте поддерживать тяжелую сцену в нашем городе и ходить на каждый концерт! ))

----------


## Тихоня Мэй

> Меня огорчил только полупустой зал


 Да, прям неудобно было перед музыкантами, когда прожектора в зал светить начинали, особенно хорошо почти пустые "сидячие"  было видно. И это при том, что люди были и из других городов, не только наши одесситы. Да и само здание такое пошарпанное  Но все равно, те, кто был, откричали и отхлопали на совесть  :smileflag:  А некоторые еще и стриптиз частичный устроили с плясками :smileflag:

----------


## iMo

Отличный концерт! Получили массу удовольствия.



 Думаю товарищи финны к нам приедут ещё не раз.

----------


## Seemann

Концерт - суперский. Порадовал особенно драммер. Большущий ему респект!
Да и в целом пацаны молодцы. Если будут собираться к нам еще раз, то обязательно пойду.

----------


## Valka

Завиду Вам... Давайте еще фото...

----------


## Satanya

Да, драммер давал жизни!!!
Качество звука было отличным, правда под конец концерта начало лажать.
В общем концерт понравился

----------


## SkinJ

билеты были от 170грн.и это было МЕГА!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Anathema

> Качество звука было отличным, правда под конец концерта начало лажать.
> В общем концерт понравился


 Вот уж не знала, что эта дикая каша "вжжжж-вжжжж" называется отличный звук. Мдя. 
Апокалиптика это, конечно, секс... много секса =D, видно, что ребята дико тащатся от себя и от того, что делают. Молодцы, да, но в силу специфики, их нужно слушать, именно слушать, а не смотреть. Реально, тяжело было по этим запилам понять что они играют (взять хоть композицию "I Dovregubbens Hall" из сюиты на пьесу "Пер Гюнт") Хотя, тем, кто привык слушать музыку через наушники за 2 грн.50 коп может и норм.  Да и дворец спорта вообще представляет собой очень удручающее зрелище. Я абсолютно не жалею, что сходила, хотя бы потому, что услышала сакральную фразу после концерта, изнасиловавшую мой мозг - "Апокалиптика еще не привыкла к одесской публике".

----------


## Вдохновение

Звук конечно оставлял желать лучшего, но удовольствие получить было можно  :smileflag:  
мне очень понравилось световое оформление, оно подчеркивало и давало глубину композициям. 
А вообще Апокалиптика - это просто музыкальный оргазм! я была в экстазе после концерта, БРАВО! 

P.S. слов реально не хватает, одни эмоции )))

----------


## Aniana

Да, поддерживаю всех. Концерт был просто супер, я даже не ожидала. Такой заряд энергии, парни просто молодцы, надеюсь они еще раз к нам приедут!!!

----------


## Mitille

Это было ОФИГИТЕЛЬНО!!!! 
Те, кто не попал - кусайте локти! 
Отличные ребята, выложились на полную! Горячие финские парни!!! =)

----------


## ATh

Тем, кому не понравился звук - вы наверное очень редко на живых концертах бываете. Не стоит ждать качества студийной записи, такое никогда не будет, как и не стоит ждать подобного звука, как на концертах с фирменных DVD. 
Вчерашний концерт это максимум то качество звука, которое можно ожидать в Одессе (не будем брать маленькие залы типа филармонии или украинского театра, а именно рок-концерты на большой зал). Кто желает по-настоящему классный звук - велкам в европу, америку, японию и прочие места развитой цивилизации.
Оборудование кстати вчера было не группы и не одесское - его привезли к нам из Киева. Если бы техника была нашего одесского ДС вот то было бы печальное зрелище..

----------


## Anathema

> Тем, кому не понравился звук - вы наверное очень редко на живых концертах бываете. Не стоит ждать качества студийной записи, такое никогда не будет, как и не стоит ждать подобного звука, как на концертах с фирменных DVD....


 Посмеялась, спасибо. Никто не ждал студийной записи, поверьте я хожу на многие концерты, и мне есть с чем сравнить. А то, что во дворце такая лажа со звуком - давно и всем известный факт, хотя, было и хуже =D

----------


## Mitille

Кому-то смычок достался ^_^

----------


## Olesya

Шикарный концерт! До сих пор не могу в себя прийти.

----------


## Lloyd

> Посмеялась, спасибо. Никто не ждал студийной записи, поверьте я хожу на многие концерты, и мне есть с чем сравнить. А то, что во дворце такая лажа со звуком - давно и всем известный факт, хотя, было и хуже =D


 Вот интересно и какой / чей  же звук Вас впечатлил и где ( тяжелый ессесно),озвучьте,будьте так любезны 
По сабжу:

Фины реально были круты,супер энергетика,звук,свет не подкачал в принципе,впечатлений достаточно)))Кто не посетил сие мероприятие может уже начинать жалеть

----------


## Anathema

> Вот интересно и какой / чей  же звук Вас впечатлил и где ( тяжелый ессесно),озвучьте,будьте так любезны 
> По сабжу:
> Фины реально были круты,супер энергетика,звук,свет не подкачал в принципе,впечатлений достаточно)))Кто не посетил сие мероприятие может уже начинать жалеть


 Впечатлил? да по большому счету нигде на Украине (по крайней мере на столько, что бы сказать - о даааа, божественно). Было неплохо, нормально, терпимо... Даже на Рамштайнах из-за специфики помещения звук был не на пятерочку. Это я в последние 5 лет такая переборчивая и нудная, раньше на Арию ходила и умилялась =))))

----------


## BULB



----------


## Lloyd

2 Anathema:

Бедненькая,как же Вы мучаетесь)))Приезжайте в Ильичевск ,в ЗЛо на Vader

----------


## Anathema

Вот и фото с руками-головами подоспели, а то я уже переживать начала =D

----------


## Anathema

> 2 Anathema:
> 
> Бедненькая,как же Вы мучаетесь)))Приезжайте в Ильичевск ,в ЗЛо на Vader


 Я не мучаюсь, просто реально смотрю на вещи =D

----------


## lenka3006

и все-таки, какой бы там ни был звук, свет и т.д. и т.п. и каким бы его не считали, - *это было крутооооо*!!!!!!

сегодня проснулась и меня еще додергивает))))))))

----------


## Spectre

А мне концерт не понравился.

Плюсы:
Не было совсем давки перед входом
Свет

Минусы:
Звук
Слабый сетлист
Очень мало людей

Реально понравилась только Seek and Destroy.

А тем кто говорит что звук говно потому что так везде на Украине - неправда. Самый хороший звук в Украине я слышал на Пророке в прошлом году, но то опен-эйр, ладно. В Одессе лучший звук был у, не смейтесь, ДДТ. Причем что в том же самом ДС, что на Соборной площади, что на СКА.

В целом, не пожалел что сходил на концерт, во всяком случае получилось лучше чем у ареи. Но все равно, как по мне - это не группа мировой величины. Во всяком случае, не вчера.

----------


## Anathema

Про ДДТ я тоже слышала мадригалы, но не мой формат... Я, кстати, как утверждающая про "говно звук практически везде" делаю поправку - опен эйры я не рассматривала вообще.
Да и не стоит сравнивать концерты в помещениях и опен эйры.

----------


## Gonzo

> А тем кто говорит что звук говно потому что так везде на Украине - неправда. Самый хороший звук в Украине я слышал на Пророке в прошлом году, но то опен-эйр, ладно. В Одессе лучший звук был у, не смейтесь, ДДТ. Причем что в том же самом ДС, что на Соборной площади, что на СКА.


 Лучше чем на ДДТ звук был на _Over The Rainbow,_ они с собой привезли мониторы для стадионов, так эти мониторы озвучили дворец лучше, чем там собственное висит... Видимо папка Юргенту с барского плеча пожаловал, сам-то уже поди стадионы не жалует ))

----------


## BettyS'u

Понравилось неообразимо, не смотря на то, что не было любимых Fade to Black, Path, Angel of Death, Farewell и прочих (сейчас под впеатлением сложно думать), и не смотря на м*даков, которые расталкивали девушек самых нахальным образом, курили прямо в лицо и орали как резанные в абсолютно в неподходящее время.
Поразил ударник - невообразимый человек, больше нечего сказать. Всерьёз подумываю стать его фаном, хотя и не признаю никаких форм фанатизма - лишь почитание таланта. Мне так хотелось поймать эту чертову его палочку, но он бросал слегка не в мой сектор((( Если не ошибаюсь - выбросил 2 комплекта))
Эйкка порвал струну в конце. Представлял каждую композицию перед выступлением, вообщем очень красиво все сделал.
Никогда не слышала голоса Перту, но это что-то сверхъестественное - такая торопливая манера речи + тонкий голос = нас порвало.
Пааво бегал, прыгал, работал с фанами, молодчинка.
Особенно монравилось синхронное махание хаерами Эйкки и Перту))))хы
вообщем, ребята, я ничуть не жалею, что пошла.

----------


## Spectre

У него голос как у Ахмета из этого ролика))))



А вообще слишком дофига разговоров и непонятно почему они Path не сыграли. Вообще оч короткий концерт получился.

----------


## Трамонтан

Если кто-то еще раз скажет что звук "отстой" и прочее, я просто уже взорвусь. Если вы лезете под саму сцену то чего вы вообще хотите. Нужно хоть чуть иногда думать головой. А не нравится звук, так отойди, поищи по залу, он не везде ведь одинаков будет.
И еще! Народ, учите английский... Когда звучит: "Which song of Metallica do you love more", не нужно орать: "Yea"!!!
А вот repressed жалко не сыграли...

----------


## Anathema

> Если кто-то еще раз скажет что звук "отстой" и прочее, я просто уже взорвусь. Если вы лезете под саму сцену то чего вы вообще хотите. Нужно хоть чуть иногда думать головой. А не нравится звук, так отойди, поищи по залу, он не везде ведь одинаков будет.
> И еще! Народ, учите английский... Когда звучит: "Which song of Metallica do you love more", не нужно орать: "Yea"!!!
> А вот repressed жалко не сыграли...


 Уже можешь взрываться. Я, к примеру, стояла где-то в центре зала, под сцену лезть у меня желания нет уже давным-давно, возраст не тот =D 
Повторюсь - запил был просто адский, у нас когда тестят бензопилы и кусторезы звук идентичный. А вот на счет  "учите английский" это в точку, меня тоже очень повеселило это "уеаh".

----------


## Spectre

Мы стояли в самом центре возле самого пульта. Обычно в этом месте лучший звук. Слышали мы какие-то запилы и пердеж басов.

----------


## Gonzo

> Если кто-то еще раз скажет что звук "отстой" и прочее, я просто уже взорвусь. Если вы лезете под саму сцену то чего вы вообще хотите. Нужно хоть чуть иногда думать головой. А не нравится звук, так отойди, поищи по залу, он не везде ведь одинаков будет.


 Ух ты какой! Типа от перемещений по залу зависит качество аппаратуры? И резко улучшается звук по каждой отдельной частоте? Типа если я стоял рядом со сценой и басы хрипели, как убогие [кстати красивое сравнение с бензопилой, только пила благородней звучит], и вот я отхожу чуть поодаль и нижнее соль уже звучит идеально! Такая схема?

----------


## Satanya

> Вот уж не знала, что эта дикая каша "вжжжж-вжжжж" называется отличный звук. Мдя. 
> Апокалиптика это, конечно, секс... много секса =D, видно, что ребята дико тащатся от себя и от того, что делают. Молодцы, да, но в силу специфики, их нужно слушать, именно слушать, а не смотреть. Реально, тяжело было по этим запилам понять что они играют (взять хоть композицию "I Dovregubbens Hall" из сюиты на пьесу "Пер Гюнт") Хотя, тем, кто привык слушать музыку через наушники за 2 грн.50 коп может и норм.  Да и дворец спорта вообще представляет собой очень удручающее зрелище. Я абсолютно не жалею, что сходила, хотя бы потому, что услышала сакральную фразу после концерта, изнасиловавшую мой мозг - "Апокалиптика еще не привыкла к одесской публике".


 
Во-первых - отличный по сравнению с другими концертами.
Во-вторых - если их нужно только слушать: сидя дома на ХОРОШЕЙ аппаратуре включаем студийный альбом и радуемся!
В-третьих - для избежания изнасилований мозга и удручающих зрелищ: читаем "во-вторых"

----------


## Архимат

А мне концерт понравился))))) Правда очень короткий получился... и мобильник тупо после второй фотки погорел((

----------


## Anathema

> Во-первых - отличный по сравнению с другими концертами.
> Во-вторых - если их нужно только слушать: сидя дома на ХОРОШЕЙ аппаратуре включаем студийный альбом и радуемся!
> В-третьих - для избежания изнасилований мозга и удручающих зрелищ: читаем "во-вторых"


 Я же говорю, у каждого свое понимание "отличного звука".  По сравнению с другими какими? 
Девушка, не говорите мне что делать, а я не скажу куда вам пойти (с)

----------


## Lloyd

Какие все нудные стали и прошенные.)) Так езжайте в Николаев и живите там,чтоб к Вам вообще никто никогда не приезжал.Я в панике.И бздыш нэ вгодыш,и пэрдныш - розсэрдыш (с)

----------


## Anathema

> Какие все нудные стали и прошенные.)) Так езжайте в Николаев и живите там,чтоб к Вам вообще никто никогда не приезжал.Я в панике.И бздыш нэ вгодыш,и пэрдныш - розсэрдыш (с)


 не нудные, а видавшие виды. Ну, разумеется, нужно писать кипятком теперь от каждого концерта, это ж так круто. Сколько тебе лет, скажи плиз. Может это все гормоны и детский максимализм =)

----------


## Miss_K

а у вас судя по всему надвигающийся климакс?)) при чем тут другие люди, посетившие концерт, они вам чем не угодили? предъявляйте претензии группе)

----------


## Lloyd

Не надо писять кипятком,видавшие виды)) Надо сидеть дома и не нудить,как все плохо.К сожалению,больше чем тебе,Вайлд Ханей
А вот,  icq 381882302 если интересно,сколько конкретно лет)))

----------


## Satanya

> Я же говорю, у каждого свое понимание "отличного звука".  По сравнению с другими какими? 
> Девушка, не говорите мне что делать, а я не скажу куда вам пойти (с)


 Я не говорю, а советую!)))
Вы в свои 27 лет(на которых Вы постоянно делаете акцент)такая страшная зануда, что аж страшно становится. 
А концерт всёравно был хороший и сколько людей, столько и мнений!!!

----------


## Трамонтан

@ Gonzo схема такая, что порталы направленны на зал и расположены по бокам, а теперь включай мозг. 
Я стоял сразу на ступеньке после "випа" и звук был шикарен.

----------


## Anathema

> Не надо писять кипятком,видавшие виды)) Надо сидеть дома и не нудить,как все плохо.К сожалению,больше чем тебе,Вайлд Ханей
> А вот,  icq 381882302 если интересно,сколько конкретно лет)))


 Да ну, я не говорила я, что все плохо, все нормально (читай терпимо). И  не спорю с пеной у рта с теми,  кто пишет "о как же круто, какой звук, какой свет", потому, как это лишено всякого смысла. 
Форум создан для обсуждения, ага,  так что нудела и нудеть буду! =D

----------


## Anathema

> Я не говорю, а советую!)))
> Вы в свои 27 лет(на которых Вы постоянно делаете акцент)такая страшная зануда, что аж страшно становится. 
> А концерт всёравно был хороший и сколько людей, столько и мнений!!!


 Ну измените там на "советовать", ничего не изменится. На счет зануда не правда, т.к. я гараздо хуже

----------


## Satanya

> Ну измените там на "советовать", ничего не изменится. На счет зануда не правда, т.к. я гараздо хуже


 Тогда флаг Вам в руки и счастливой дороги туда, куда Вы меня пошлёте, первопроходцем я быть не люблю)))

----------


## rosst

Во даете )) это ж ДС и по цене было ясно что свою аппаратуру не везут, поэтому чуда было ждать не откуда )) Но мне понравилось.. Я был дико уставшим вчера и думал просто не пойти, но все же решился и получил положительные эмоции. 

А звук-не звук )) лучший звук в оперном и в студийных наушниках, понятно что в таких сараях как ДС или МВЦ сделать идеальным звуковую картину везде - невозможно. На открытых пространствах нет таких отражений и искажений, так что сравнивать нечего. Би изи, собственно говоря, ДС был, есть и по ходу будет еще долго )))

----------


## Valka

Ацтой звук, не ацтой, Вы же знали куда шли. А я все равно всем завидую, даже кому не понравилось. Чего только стоит на мальчиков таких поглядеть. Давайте еще фото, что то мало совсем.

----------


## Gonzo

Капец... Езжайте в николаев, мозг включай.... Ну и советчики... По поводу мозга советовал видимо человек, для которого прослушивание музыки на динамике моб телефона кажеться пределом шика ухом-звука-поглащения )))
Концерт мне неимоверно понравился, парни просто бошкоотрывательно выступили, может и мало, но однозначно качество заменило количество! Могу сказать, что не смотря ни на что, это был лучший для меня концерт посещенный мною в ОДС!! 
А вот оргам очередной низачет!!! Хорошо еще партер убрали, хотя когда я билеты покупал в планах он был и билеты туда продавали. Кстати, интересно, как разошлись с людьми, которые таки закупили туда билеты? Или таких не нашлось?

----------


## Трамонтан

Видимо я музыкант и знаю что говорю.
Специально для тебя уточню, что телефоном я вообще никогда не пользуюсь в целях прослушивания чего-либо.

----------


## Gonzo

А не, ну раз музыкант, то это конечно же, совсем другое дело )) сразу же, видимо, пропадает хрипение басов во дворце спорта от твоих перемещений ))) 
Пообщайся со свои звукооператором, музыкант...

----------


## Михалыч$

> Видимо я музыкант


 Аргумент.  я тут в другой теме не то что с музыкантом, а аж с  "мультиинструменталистом" уже общался, тоже поржал.

----------


## iMo

Фотки кто хотел. Выбрал на мой взгляд лучшие, кому мало, обращайтесь в лс.

 По поводу качества звука. 
 Люди которым не нравится саунд, для чего вы ходите на концерты? Заценить качество звука? Или послушать\посмотреть любимую\хорошую группу, приятно оттянутся?

----------


## Трамонтан

Если говорю что музыкант - это значит что слух позволяет подбирать партии исключительно на слух. Так что аргумент.
И мы кажется не говорили про хрип, кое-кто утверждал что "бензопила" как любил говорить звукач 21го и "каша". Звук отличный был и от места в зале много чего зависит. На прошлом концерте нам например микрофон за отсутствием не поставили к комбику и в итоге с левой стороны гитары вообще напрочь не было. И не стоит исключать искажения из-за отражений волн.
Если мультиинструменталист с образованием, то спорить с такими бесполезно и правы в 99%, я сомневаюсь что ты и есть тот 1%.

----------


## [email protected]

Это был супер-пупер концерт!!!!	Очень понравилось!!Финны молодцы!!!
Хочу еще на ихний концерт!!!мооооре позитивных эмоций

----------


## IfGeNiY

В Ильичёвске у них будет концерт???
или это *левая* инфа?!
Если таки да,то сколько денег,и собственно когда?!

----------


## Трамонтан

http://www.apocalyptica.com/

03/28/2010 Dnepropetrovsk Ukraine Sport Palace Meteor

03/30/2010 Odessa Ukraine Sport Palace Odessa

03/31/2010 Kiev Ukraine Sport Palace Kiev

04/02/2010 Minsk Belarus Palace of Republic

----------


## Gonzo

> Если говорю что музыкант - это значит что слух позволяет подбирать партии исключительно на слух. Так что аргумент.
> И мы кажется не говорили про хрип, кое-кто утверждал что "бензопила" как любил говорить звукач 21го и "каша". Звук отличный был и от места в зале много чего зависит. На прошлом концерте нам например микрофон за отсутствием не поставили к комбику и в итоге с левой стороны гитары вообще напрочь не было. И не стоит исключать искажения из-за отражений волн.
> Если мультиинструменталист с образованием, то спорить с такими бесполезно и правы в 99%, я сомневаюсь что ты и есть тот 1%.


 Ну всё! Если слух позволяет не услышать лажу звука во ДС, то это таки да аргумент! С теже успехом Можно считать Росавтопром отличным автопромом, ведь есть укравтопром

----------


## Трамонтан

Вы можете сколько угодно говорить что на концерте был плохой звук, еще раз повторяю - после "випа" звук был шикарен! А ваша шутка не прошла, я не знаю что такое Росавтопром и укравтопром соответственно.

----------


## [email protected]

я так не поняла где были вип места???

----------


## Трамонтан

Они должны были быть сразу после сцены, до ступеньки. Обычно на опенэйрах ограждают этот сектор. Планировали установить там стулья...

----------


## [email protected]

Эйкка и  Пертту :smileflag: 
Пертту 
все по-немногу
все

Микко и Пааво
список

----------


## [email protected]

> Они должны были быть сразу после сцены, до ступеньки. Обычно на опенэйрах ограждают этот сектор. Планировали установить там стулья...


 получаеться их там не было?не раскупили у нас Вип места))))

----------


## Arina

Я получила огромное удовольствие, визуально и на слух, и настроение...Уходила как пьяная...И лишь одно меня расстраивало - что завтрашний день снова будет обычным, и эти замечательные финны больше не приедут в Одессу, кмк, полупустой зал это ведь не стимул вернуться 

Столько разговоров о  звуке...Звук, действительно отличался в разных участках зала, кмк  не проблема была найти оптимальное для себя место. Но я обычный зритель без закидонов, мне сложно судить с позиции нежных меломанов :smileflag:  
Кому нужна душераздирающая вибрация - перед сценой ее было вдоволь, но мне там тесно было (гардероб не работал, с верхней одеждой напряженка отвлекала). Но там реально сердце бьется в ритм, это колдовское  ощущение когда твое сердце управляется взмахом барабанной палочки :smileflag:  
Кому нужна вся  картинка и просто звук - сбоку на парапетах под секторами места было валом, там было потише, но и не было беспределящих скакунов - кто в центре был, не даст соврать, пару очагов группового пляса выходили за рамки...
Но мне не в напряг сменить дислокацию, я на большинстве концертов так и перемещаюсь пока не найду "точку опоры". 

А, не поняла только один момент...Сзади меня несколько парней были, явно им ведь нравилось, и оттягивались они, и прыгали, и подпевали отлично - но почему в паузах они орали "п_д_р_сы!!", "сука, давай ...(название песни, дистракшн, кажется). Я может чего не знаю в правилах хорошего тона? Это зачем? Хотя может это просто адреналин...

Но это так,  вторично. 
Спасибо организаторам за концерт, мощный луч моей светлой благодарности всей Апокалиптике...Пусть горячие финны будут здоровы и счастливы, и пусть не болят их очумелые лапки и крепко держат смычки :smileflag:

----------


## morgoth

inho, 4 виолончели звучали лучше, чем 3 виолончели и ударные. А так получилась обычная металлическая банда, играющая к тому же чужие  вещи. Слегка разочарован.

----------


## Aniana

А кто-то взял у них автограф?

----------


## Gonzo

> inho, 4 виолончели звучали лучше, чем 3 виолончели и ударные. А так получилась обычная металлическая банда, играющая к тому же чужие вещи. Слегка разочарован.


 Так они же всегда выступают на концертах с ударником...
Просто реньше был квартет+драммер, а теперь трио+драмер. Да и при любых раскладах банда лабающая металл на виолончелях - уже не обычная :smileflag:

----------


## morgoth

> Так они же всегда выступают на концертах с ударником...
> Просто реньше был квартет+драммер, а теперь трио+драмер. Да и при любых раскладах банда лабающая металл на виолончелях - уже не обычная


 Не знал раньше, теперь знаю

----------


## Gonzo

Таки нет, ошибся я, вот нашел лайв у них 2001 года без ударника...

----------


## [email protected]

> inho, 4 виолончели звучали лучше, чем 3 виолончели и ударные. А так получилась обычная металлическая банда, играющая к тому же чужие  вещи. Слегка разочарован.


 но почему же чужие? :smileflag:

----------


## [email protected]

вот видео   http://video.mail.ru/mail/vika_sokur/_myvideo/1.html
а с ударными совсем не чего не слышно на видео

----------


## morgoth

> но почему же чужие?


 ну, насколько я помню, к примеру One, Enter Sandman, Wherever I may Roam etc писала Metallica.

----------


## iMo

Вот только ненадо называть их "королями римейков"  Ибо композиции звучат совершенно по другому.




> inho, 4 виолончели звучали лучше, чем 3 виолончели и ударные.


 Может и лучше, но как-то скучновато, барабанщег капитально добавил ритмичности

----------


## Arina

> А кто-то взял у них автограф?


 вконтакте народ выкладывал свои трофеи, правда для этого им пришлось преданно ждать минут сорок...
картинки где-то тут http://vkontakte.ru/event13518446

----------


## Ukrop

Хорошо, конечно, если бы вместо Типе Джонсона привезли Кори Тэйлора. Да и в филармонии они бы потряснее звучали! А ДС хорош для таких как Soulfly.

----------


## Spectre

Сегодня попал на конец концерта e-type, у апокалиптики звук был божественный просто.

----------


## morgoth

> А ДС хорош для таких как Soulfly.


 Согласен. UDO тоже неплохо звучал в 2004.

----------


## SkinJ

пипл кто в курсах.кто именно нас(т.е фанов)фоткал со сцены.уж очень хоцется фоты поглядеть)

----------


## Aniana

> вконтакте народ выкладывал свои трофеи, правда для этого им пришлось преданно ждать минут сорок...
> картинки где-то тут http://vkontakte.ru/event13518446


 Спасибо за ссылку!!!

----------


## [email protected]

с сцены фоткала пресса)

----------


## ATh

> Согласен. UDO тоже неплохо звучал в 2004.


 Помню тот концерт - звук был просто ужасающим! Если бы Удо Диркшнайдер развернулся бы и ушел со сцены, то я бы его понял.. На Апокалиптике просто райский звук был по сравнению с тем срамом..

----------


## Шм@линь

я взяла все 4 автографа!)))ждали минут 40,как и было сказано,но оно того стоило!участники группы такие общительные!молодчаги!просто гордость распирает и приятно становиться от того,что еще существуют  настолько непафосные ребята.они расписались у КАЖДОГО фана,со всеми сфоткались,поорали еще с нами в камеру (эх,увидеть бы это)))),так что все,кто ждал,остались довольны)))

а по поводу Кори Тэйлора - это да!тока думаю,если б он приехал,то все тока на него и пошли бы смотреть,а на Апокалиптику так,за компанию.

как по мне,концерт был отличным!ребята зажгли,энергетика нереальная!абсолютно довольна и требую повтора))))

----------


## morgoth

> Помню тот концерт - звук был просто ужасающим!


 Видимо на меня оказало впечатление то, что приехал музыкант, творчеством которого я увлекался с детства.

----------


## Mephisto

> Ух ты какой! Типа от перемещений по залу зависит качество аппаратуры? И резко улучшается звук по каждой отдельной частоте? Типа если я стоял рядом со сценой и басы хрипели, как убогие [кстати красивое сравнение с бензопилой, только пила благородней звучит], и вот я отхожу чуть поодаль и нижнее соль уже звучит идеально! Такая схема?


 Вообще-то звук зависит не только от аппаратуры и ее качества. А как ни странно влияет и местоположение в зале и его наполненность и еще куча всяких факторов. И кстати да...если басы хрипят у сцены то я вас уверяю что отойдя к концу зала вы не будете слышать точно также. Ради эксперимента поедте в Золотой Лев постой у сцены, отойди к бару, поднимись на 2-й этаж и как говорится "почувствуй разницу"




> Пообщайся со свои звукооператором, музыкант...


 Судя по всему все-таки со звукооператорами придется общаться тебе  без обид

----------


## Gonzo

Конечно же не только от качества, я ж этого и не утверждал. Но если качества нет, то можешь бегать где угодно, будет только лучше и хуже в амплитуде имеющегося, но если имеющееся лажевое, то уж извини, но факт остается фактом. 
Просто тут весь вопрос упирается в сравнение. Если сравнивать звук с уже отринутым мобильным телефоном и массовыми наушниками в виде таблеток, то безусловно звук во время выступления *А.* был фантастическим. Но если сравнивать его со звуком, который имеют люди счастье поглощать в той же Познани, то уж извините, уважаемые музыканты - умойтесь... 
Нужно определиться - о чем мы вообще говорим  :smileflag:

----------

